
Apple to EU: Set FRAND Licensing Standards - digiwizard
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/apple_to_eu_set_frand_licensing_standards/
======
ZeroGravitas
This article, and the Florian Mueller source, both seem to be making the case
that Apple's proposed solution is morally superior. In fact, like many things
related to patents and standards it just seems to be tailored to the interests
of the large incumbent firms. In this case limiting fees to component prices
so high margin producers like Apple don't have to pay more. It's the same game
as capping yearly H.264 fees so big players pay less per unit.

Standards shouldn't be allowed to have patents on them period. That's the core
issue that leads to this political bickering. Standards get their power from
being standard and everybody using them, not from being technically advanced.
Patents are all about profiting by stopping people from using the technology
unless they pay. There's a fundamental disconnect there.

